# 1st fotd on here....



## Monique_MAC (Mar 7, 2006)

hey guys this is my first post on here....lemme kno what ya'll think!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 7, 2006)

beautiful !


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 7, 2006)

damn that's hot.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ahhhh hey girlie!!!!
Great to see you on here!
Looks great as usual.I loves it.


----------



## katespade_fiend (Mar 7, 2006)

holy shiznet, girlie!! that is farking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'd love to see a tutorial on this look


----------



## XoXo (Mar 7, 2006)

nice eyes 8)


----------



## User34 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow. Absolutely WONDERFUL! keep the fotds coming!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Mar 7, 2006)

awesome awesome awesome! I love teal and it looks smashing on you!!! Tutorial PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 7, 2006)

beautiful! you better keep them coming!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 7, 2006)

Totally love the lashes!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow!! im in Aw..... awesome 1st fotd!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Mar 7, 2006)

flawless & gorgeous!  i love smokey eyes.  great job.


----------



## Pei (Mar 7, 2006)

Great MU, I absolutely love ur brows!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that is hot! And your eyebrows are perfecto!


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 8, 2006)

Love it... congrats on the wonderful right of passage here on specktra, posting an FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, what lashes did you use?


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 8, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous!........I have and love Club!


----------



## smiles4c (Mar 8, 2006)

ooh wow, that's beautiful, and your skin is great!  I want Club now


----------



## delovely (Mar 8, 2006)

gorgeous! your eyes looks amazing


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 8, 2006)

screams i want ur eye stuff.i love that color its beautiful.i really want some mac now


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, those colors look amazing on you!  I <3 Club so much.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Love the lips as well.  Welcome.  I think I recognize you from a Myspace MAC group.  Is your name DiorWhore on it?


----------



## Monique_MAC (Mar 8, 2006)

thanx a lot guys !...yes my s/n is dior whore on myspace!..


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, girl, that is crazy. I love it!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 8, 2006)

ooooh sexy!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 8, 2006)

you are absolutely beautiful!! and i LOVE this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait to see more fotds from you


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 8, 2006)

how did i miss your post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i commented on myspace but i will again i love this


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 8, 2006)

amazing, esp brows


----------



## devin (Mar 8, 2006)

that looks really pretty! i love those colors on you!


----------



## KJam (Mar 8, 2006)

hot!!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 8, 2006)

Aww.. you're absolutely gorgeous!! Great makeup!!!


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 8, 2006)

Omg...im in love with this. Club looks SO good on you, i love the way you smoked it out, you look so cute too. 

Oh yes, and i <3 your brows.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

looks very good


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 8, 2006)

I love club on you!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 8, 2006)

Your Eye Make~up Is Smoking Hotttttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachieRach (Mar 8, 2006)

Your brows are awesome!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 8, 2006)

Very pretty!! Welcome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 8, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 8, 2006)

Insanely beautiful!! Everything is perfect. Colours, application and your gorgeous face!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_Insanely beautiful!! Everything is perfect. Colours, application and your gorgeous face!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep, I agree.. great job


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 8, 2006)

nice thanks for nice pics


----------



## angela (Mar 8, 2006)

beautiful. keep posting girl you're awsome


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 8, 2006)

Post More, Now!!!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Mar 8, 2006)

.


----------



## brandi (Mar 8, 2006)

omg! i never knew you were on here monique! you sexy gurl.... a lot of posts for your first fotd! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! i dont know how in the world i didn't see this yesterday... but it would be nice like the other girles said if you did a tutorial! hehehe you are sooo beautiful!!! post more... how about one for everyday?!? nah j/j but no seriously! hehehe love ya


----------



## asteffey (Mar 8, 2006)

i love this. you are goregous!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2006)

GOOD LORD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AMAZING! your brows are PEREFCT!!! 





 this is STUNNING!


----------



## Darleene (Mar 9, 2006)

wow... looks sooo pretty!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yep... club is the next E/S on my buy-list


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 9, 2006)

i think i love you. this is immaculately flawless!!!


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 9, 2006)

holy shit that is gorgeous!  the makeup is amazing, doll!

and you are STUNNING!

*can't wait to see more FOTDs from you*  and I 2nd that love for a tutorial of this one!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats really pretty =D


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 9, 2006)

awesome!!  I am so in love with your eyes.


----------



## bella dee (Mar 9, 2006)

pimpalicious!! yyea girl keep the fotd's coming!! and if you do a tutorial let us kno!!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 9, 2006)

GREAT smokey eye!


----------



## Integrality (Mar 9, 2006)

wow O_O It's the most beautiful that I've seen in many time. Congratulations!


----------



## angelwings (Mar 9, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## kattpl (Mar 9, 2006)

your eyes look great!!!

Kath


----------



## Jaim (Mar 10, 2006)

That is so nice and you look adorable.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, that is awesome! It looks so good on you and the lips are hot! that color looks freakin' awesome with the eyes!!! <3


----------



## Azzura (Mar 10, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!! I also wish you would do a tutorial for this look. so amazing!


----------



## Blyss (Mar 10, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone else, I'd love to see a tutorial on this.  Great blending!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## punkin (Mar 11, 2006)

hey we're in the same myspace group, this look is smoking hot!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 11, 2006)

I LOVE this! Please post more, haha.


----------

